# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال در مورد ثبت نام در مدرسه!!!

## l3izar

سلام دوستان
من یه ذره دیر شناسنامه ام رو عکسدار کردم و ثبتنامم در سال دوم با شناسنامه قدیمی صورت گرفت امسال هم(سال سوم) با همون شناسنامه ثبت نام شدم در صورتی که کلا شماره سریال شناسنامه ی قدیمی و جدید با هم فرق داره
لازم هست که این موضوع رو پیگیری کنم یا مهم نیست؟!؟

----------


## Takfir

برای ثبت نام در مدرسه سریال شناسنامه مهمه! و توی سیستم هایی مثل مدیریت مدرسه،سنجش و غیره ازش استفاده میشه!

پشنهاد میکنم تا دیر نشده اقدام کنید! چون ممکنه تو امتحان نهایی و کنکور به مشکلات زیادی بخورین!

----------


## _ZAPATA_

من هم سریال شناسنامه رو برای ثبت نام المپیاد نیاز داشتیم بعد از یه مدت که نشد فهمیدم سریال شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو سامانه ثبت کرده مدرسه الان هم برای سوم مدرسه رو عوض کردم حالا از کجا باید بفهمم اطلاعاتم درست شده یا نه؟

----------


## Takfir

> من هم سریال شناسنامه رو برای ثبت نام المپیاد نیاز داشتیم بعد از یه مدت که نشد فهمیدم سریال شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو سامانه ثبت کرده مدرسه الان هم برای سوم مدرسه رو عوض کردم حالا از کجا باید بفهمم اطلاعاتم درست شده یا نه؟


تشریف ببرید اتاق اداری مدرستون! با مدیر کارای اداری مطرح کنید! راهنماییتون میکنن!

----------


## farshidr90

شناسنامه جدید ببرین مدرسه ضرر نمی کنین.

----------


## l3izar

> من هم سریال شناسنامه رو برای ثبت نام المپیاد نیاز داشتیم بعد از یه مدت که نشد فهمیدم سریال شناسنامه قدیمی رو تو سامانه ثبت کرده مدرسه الان هم برای سوم مدرسه رو عوض کردم حالا از کجا باید بفهمم اطلاعاتم درست شده یا نه؟


سامانه دانش آموزی
به این آدرس برید و اطلاعات شناسنامه رو وارد کنید ببینید چیزی ثبت شده یا نه




```
شناسنامه جدید ببرین مدرسه ضرر نمی کنین.
```

موقع ثبت نام پیش مدیر رفتم و این موضوع رو گفتم و گفت که اشکال نداره و همچنین کپی شناسنامه جدید رو بهش دادم اما باز هم سوابقم با شناسنامه قبلی ثبت شده

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام دوستان
> من یه ذره دیر شناسنامه ام رو عکسدار کردم و ثبتنامم در سال دوم با شناسنامه قدیمی صورت گرفت امسال هم(سال سوم) با همون شناسنامه ثبت نام شدم در صورتی که کلا شماره سریال شناسنامه ی قدیمی و جدید با هم فرق داره
> لازم هست که این موضوع رو پیگیری کنم یا مهم نیست؟!؟


مشکلی نداره فقط برای ثبت نام المپیاد باید از شناسنامه قبلیتون استفاده کنید

----------

